# Finally Donny Yen Back As Yip Man??



## Transk53 (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope that this article is just not more speculation. This would be the biggest ever Kung Fu film to hit the screens, and in 3D. Yummy 

*Clicky*


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hopefully the quality of the script is up there. Donnie Yen was smart to bail after Yip Man 2. The British boxer "villain" in that movie was so over the top that he was like a cartoon. I liked the fight with the boxer, but I could not STAND it when words came out of his mouth.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Hopefully the quality of the script is up there. Donnie Yen was smart to bail after Yip Man 2. The British boxer "villain" in that movie was so over the top that he was like a cartoon. I liked the fight with the boxer, but I could not STAND it when words came out of his mouth.



Yeah I kind of expected Darren Shahlavi (Twister) to mix it up a bit after the first round, especially as irl he would be capable of doing so. Being a Brit, I did think it was quite tasteless that Yip Man was made to be a kind of "lets #### on the little guy" At least that was my take on it. Yeah the speech was cringe worthy, not least because the Brits of that era (maybe still now in some quarters) were in a systemic racist system.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I kind of expected Darren Shahlavi (Twister) to mix it up a bit after the first round, especially as irl he would be capable of doing so. Being a Brit, I did think it was quite tasteless that Yip Man was made to be a kind of "lets #### on the little guy" At least that was my take on it. Yeah the speech was cringe worthy, not least because the Brits of that era (maybe still now in some quarters) were in a systemic racist system.



It wasn't the racist quality I objected to. I mean, that was required to set up the conflict. What I hated was the overacting. It was like they cast Jim Carey as the boxer.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> It wasn't the racist quality I objected to. I mean, that was required to set up the conflict. What I hated was the overacting. It was like they cast Jim Carey as the boxer.



All part of the overall strategy I guess.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know...it is a fine line to walk. You want to make a movie villain someone that audiences can hate, but you don't want to make them so obnoxious that people hate the movie too.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 30, 2014)

The Internet Movie Data Base lists him as starring in the Monkey King and a sequel to Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon- but no further Ip Man movies listed yet.  I really hope that this is more than a rumor. JMHO.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2014)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> The Internet Movie Data Base lists him as starring in the Monkey King and a sequel to Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon- but no further Ip Man movies listed yet.  I really hope that this is more than a rumor. JMHO.



Myself included. What concerns me a little bit is that those claims and quotes have been written elsewhere. The only thing that was new as far as I can remember are the admissions from form both regarding film commitments.


----------

